

Ask HN: Google Translate Clone - Vidura

I want to create a open-source clone of Google Translate. So what are the technologies I need to learn. Python, HTML, CSS, C, C++, JavaScript, Ruby...... What should I learn, where should I start from ? I want user to be able to contribute more than in Google Translate. I want to have a real time collaboration web app for translation along with machine translation.
======
Thomaschaaf
Tell us more about what you want to do.. Do you have a library with the
translations? Or do you have the funds to aggregate them? If not then
basically that is never going to happen.

If you just want to make a nicer looking Google Translate Page you could do
that with HTMl, CSS, JavaScript. You would end up talking to this:
[http://code.google.com/intl/de/apis/language/translate/v2/ge...](http://code.google.com/intl/de/apis/language/translate/v2/getting_started.html)

